# 2009 2009 US Defy Advanced 2 what steerer alloy or carbon?



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

Sorry for the duplicate post, but i need some backup.

I bought a 2009 Giant Defy Advanced 2 a couple of weeks ago. All the info I found on a US model showed a full carbon fork. Hmm when I swaped out the stem I found the steerer to be alloy!!! Am i missing something or has giant made a mistake by putting a alloy steerer on my Advanced 2? What weight do you think this adds 1/4 to 1/2 lb?

My dealer is awainting a reply from the Giant rep and I could use some first hand experience from other advanced defy owners.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

You are absolutely right, the specs say composite overdrive steerer. They owe you the part and the installation if you ask me.

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2264/32186/?collections_id=4


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

Hooben said:


> You are absolutely right, the specs say composite overdrive steerer. They owe you the part and the installation if you ask me.
> 
> http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2264/32186/?collections_id=4


Thanks for the reply Hooben, Hopefully Giant will do the right thing. I'm a little concerned by the phrase in the specs stating...."This tab page spec chart represents the MOST CURRENT information available, superseding any printed or PDF formatted information. Specifications and price are subject to change without notice." Also of note my frame is white,black and silver not the red and white in the specs, everything else is the same. I think I'll pull the fork and weigh it today just see how hard I need to push this. (Edit I pulled the fork for my large frame and it weighs 510 grams. So we are probably talking a 1/4 pound weight increase.) I'll post back after I hear from the Giant rep.


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

Well Giant replied and said the website information is wrong and the alloy steerer is the correct steerer for the 2009 Defy Advanced 2 even though the website says it is carbon. So I guess the website has been wrong for all of 2009! I'm mulling over what to do next.

If you have a 09 Advanced Defy 2 please take a look and let me know if yours is carbon or alloy. I did notice that on mine if you look at the bottom of the fork crown...(take the front tire off and flip the bike upside down) it is open/holow you can see the front brake retaining bolt.. so I asume the steerer and crown are alloy only the legs are carbon

I tell you this sucks that a company can publish specs but build what ever they want. Especialy on a major component like a frame or fork, I can see a different stem, tire etc.. But the frame and fork should be manufactured as the specifications state.


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*Love the Defy*

My wife and i have 09 defy adv. 1 and 2. They both have alum steerer. Mine is the 2 and is silver, black and white. Hers is the 1 and is black and red. My fork on the 2 has stupid mounts for fenders/ while hers does not have these. The 1 has a Dura-ace rear derailuer, and my 2 has ultegra. There is a noticable weight difference between the two. The 1 has Kyserium wheels/ while mine the 2 has Aksium. 
Please update us with results


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

dtrancex said:


> My wife and i have 09 defy adv. 1 and 2. They both have alum steerer. Mine is the 2 and is silver, black and white. Hers is the 1 and is black and red. My fork on the 2 has stupid mounts for fenders/ while hers does not have these. The 1 has a Dura-ace rear derailuer, and my 2 has ultegra. There is a noticable weight difference between the two. The 1 has Kyserium wheels/ while mine the 2 has Aksium.
> Please update us with results


Thanks much for your reply, I think I'm getting somewhere now.
My bike is the same as yours. I bought mine 1-2-10. I'm curoius now as to if the bikes from their inception had alloy steerer or if their was a change mid model year. Also I realy suprised to hear your wife's Defy Adv.1 has the alloy steerer, that was the top model in the line in 2009.

When did you buy your bikes? 
If you have a 2009 Giant brochure take a look and see what the printed spec was for these bikes?
Do you think most of the weight difference you describe is in the wheelsets? The front Aksium is a brick. I have other wheels I'll just use the Aksiums for training. I very happy overall with the compliance yet stiffness of this bike just trying to get some piece of mind on the steerer misinformation supplied by Giant.



Edit to show your wife's 1 published specs. Carbon Steerer, They have now changed the specs on the Adv 2 to show an alloy steerer since I raised the issue.

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2264/32185/?collections_id=4

OverviewFull SpecsGeometryDownloadMouse over to zoom
View larger image Defy Advanced Series Video 

Frame Technology
Advanced-grade composite ensures precise frame alignment and structural perfection, with aero sculpted main tubes and a new Vector aero seatpost to give you every edge on those solo efforts. Ride-tuned composite layup and endurance position geometry let you ride longer and stronger than ever before.
KEY UPGRADES (from Defy Advanced 2)
— 10-speed Shimano Ultegra/Dura-Ace components
— Lightest Race Face Revolution handlebar and stem
— Lightest Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset
Average Retail Price 

Advanced Composite Technology VideoCompact Road Design Video
Find your dealer

This tab page spec chart represents the MOST CURRENT information available, superseding any printed or PDF formatted information. Specifications and price are subject to change without notice.
*ADVANCED 1 Specs*
color Red/Silver/Composite 
size XS,S,M,M/L,L,XL 
frame Advanced-Grade Composite 
fork Advanced-Grade Composite, Full Composite OverDrive Steerer 
handlebar Race Face Revolution, 31.8 
stem Race Face Revolution 
seatpost Vector Composite Seatpost 
saddle Fi'zi:k Aliante Delta w/ Manganese rails 
pedals Crank Brothers Smarty 
shifters Shimano Ultegra 
front derailleur Shimano Ultegra 
rear derailleur Shimano Dura-Ace 
brakes Shimano Ultegra 
brake levers Shimano Ultegra 
cassette Shimano Ultegra, 12-27T, 10 speed 
chain Shimano Ultegra 
cranks Shimano Ultegra compact, 34/50 
bb Shimano Dura-Ace, Internal Press Fit 
rims Mavic Ksyrium Elite 
hubs Mavic Ksyrium Elite 
spokes Mavic Ksyrium Elite 
tires Michelin Pro Race3, 700x25 Folding


----------



## TomBouch (Jul 25, 2006)

I am sure the weight difference is no where near 1/4 lb. I wouldn't worry about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

TomBouch said:


> I am sure the weight difference is no where near 1/4 lb. I wouldn't worry about it.:thumbsup:


The weight difference was .28 lb. (510 gm vs 370 gm) Giant sent a 2010 fork with the carbon steerer...to match the specs on their website that I reviewed as I evaluated what bike to buy. You are right this weight was not the issue so much as what I had evaluated prior to purchase. Giant realy stepped up and addressed this issue for me. Actually I would have been almost as happy with a true apology/explanation from Giant but I'm more than pleased with the outcome.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow! I have been considering Giant as my next purchace but was iffy on their costomer service. I had the exact same issue with a Specialized bike I bought. Al. steerer tube when carbon was stated. I got the "specs are subject to change" so bummer for you answer. 
I wouldn't be so worried about the weight but the ride difference between the two is huge.


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 5, 2007)

Guys, 
there is such a thing as a typo at times because you're dealing with humans. I can understand your disappointment to find out that you have an alloy steerer tube, but for one it is definitely stronger and less likely to need extra care when installing a stem. Giant has been pretty good when dealing with stuff from what I've heard of. I've even seen a bike that was out of the warranty period and they still took care of the customer. Cheers to Giant for stepping up and taking care of an error in information. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Ask Hincappie how strong his was when his al. steerer tube snapped off and he face planted in France. Mmmmm..... Tastes cobblely, Ouch!:cryin:


----------



## UPSguy (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry for bringing up such an old thread, found this by accident. I just got a new leftover 09 Defy Advanced 1 and it does have a carbon steerer tube. Now a follow up question. When the dealer boxed it up and sent it from NJ to OH one of the carbon stem spacers didn't make the trip. there is only 3 and I am sure from pictures and the fact the top cap won't bottom on the top of the spacers makes that obvious. Question is what size do I have missing? I have a 10mm, 7mm and a 5mm, is there another 5 or a 2.5?

thank you and sorry


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

UPSguy said:


> Sorry for bringing up such an old thread, found this by accident. I just got a new leftover 09 Defy Advanced 1 and it does have a carbon steerer tube. Now a follow up question. When the dealer boxed it up and sent it from NJ to OH one of the carbon stem spacers didn't make the trip. there is only 3 and I am sure from pictures and the fact the top cap won't bottom on the top of the spacers makes that obvious. Question is what size do I have missing? I have a 10mm, 7mm and a 5mm, is there another 5 or a 2.5?
> 
> thank you and sorry


It makes no difference, just pick up several assorted sizes so you can play around with your stem height as you dial in your fit. I would prefer two 2.5s vs one 5mm to allow the fine tuning option of 2.5mm.etc...


----------



## UPSguy (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to try posting pics to the thread. thank you again for replying. assuming or steerer tubes are the same length, how tall of a stack of spacers do you have? I have the bottom cone cover but i think I'm actually missing a top cover of some sort.


----------



## UPSguy (Mar 27, 2011)

In the first photo is my 09 defy alliance 1 with an aluminum cane creek set up. as can be seen the top cap pushes down on the spacer stack.










the 2nd photo is the new 09 defy advanced 1 with a CF cane creek set up. At first I assumed that 1 of the spacers was missing since there are only 3 but it has a different style top cap that isn't pushing down on the spacers.










hopefully the third picture shows that the spacer stack does indeed extend above the steerer tube so another spacer can't be added. What is missing?


----------

